# Strips very expensive



## jeanus44 (Nov 24, 2008)

My doctor wont prescribe me with lancets or strips to test my blood. He said they are too expensive. I had to buy my own strips which I bought for ?20 off the net. I cant really afford to keep paying out like this. Does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been lucky not to have this problem. But I would suggest you contact the Diabetes Uk Careline (http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Careline/) as they have been helpful to me in the past. Make a formal complaint with your GP and if they still do not help then contact your local Primary Care Trust. This page may also be useful, it advises how to comaplin about the NHS: http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/index/family_parent/health/nhs_complaints.htm


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 24, 2008)

I am SO pleased I saw this thread. I was formally diagnosed today after an awful episode that landed me in hospital yesterday. I was 25.6 yesterday and 22.7 today apparently. I see I'm aiming to keep below 10.

I've just purchased a monitor, and inquired at the cost for the replacement strips. ?23 for 50 I was told! 

I'll mention this to my GP on my next visit to him. I'm starting to keep a monitor of my levels from tomorrow. Could anyone tell me when the best time to take a reading is? I haven't even opened the packaging on the monitor yet. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Daisy (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Paul
To get an idea of what is going on the best time to take a reading is 2 hours after you have eaten. it make take a few days for your body to adjust to the metaformin. Good luck!


----------



## Alistair (Nov 24, 2008)

Th level they seam to care about the most is what's referred to as the fasting level i.e. to be taken first thing in the morning. Beyond that as type 1  I test before a meal, two hours after a meal then before bed.

 My target is between 4 - 8, I prefer to keep to the low side of this say just below 5. I'm starting to test a little less now that I have fixed in my mind the relationship between food intake and insulin intake, so I'm drooping some of the before meal tests.


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm so new at this that I am soaking everything up like a sponge. 

It's a real pleasure to be able to chat to the real experts!


----------



## mandydowns (Nov 24, 2008)

HI

I have also had this problem and was told in no uncertain terms at my DESMOND course that it is for purely financial reasons that I do not get strips or lancets on prescription, although the diabetic consultant at the meeting agreed that I was monitoring my blood sugars in a responsible way and that it was the only way that i could, as a newly diagnosed diabetic, know how what I was eating was affecting my bloods. thank God for Diabetes UK picking up this issue and fighting our corner!


----------



## bluebird (Nov 24, 2008)

hi paul.at the start i was taking my sugars left right and center..i went out and bought a glucometer and then the day after at my diabetic clinic was told i neednt have bought 1 as they would hav supplied me.ive never had any worries with regards to getting the lancets and strips.always free.ive been testing my sugars alot lately as they have been rising but when im in control i test less frequently.im lucky i recognise wen my sugars are high and when they are low.i know this doesnt happen for everyone.im going on to a new insulin regime hopefully this week so will be testing more frequently.give the metformin time to work as it can take a few days before it kicks in.all the best to you


----------



## jeanus44 (Nov 24, 2008)

It seems that different doctors have different rules but having to buy my own strips and lancets is out of the question if I want to test my blood daily. My doctor asked me why I needed to check every day. He said there is no need unless I am on insulin. Not being able to test after different foods means I am not in control. At the moment I am testing about once a week and luckily everything seems to be ok. I have several friends who are also diabetic and they get all there strips free. It all seems very unfair to me.


----------



## EmmaLou (Nov 24, 2008)

People with type 1 diabetes get a medical exemption card and they get all prescriptions free whether or not its diabetes related. Type 1's are supplied with everything! However the same cannot be said for type 2's as they are expected to pay for theirs, i think type 2's who are on insulin may get free prescriptions. 

But if you are struggling to pay for your prescriptions they do offer a service where you can pay a fee up front which covers 12 months usuage which will overall mean your prescriptions wont cost as much.


----------



## jeanus44 (Nov 24, 2008)

Type 2 get an exemption certificate too and we dont have to pay for our tablets but when it comes to the strips thats a different matter. It doesnt make sense does it?


----------



## AlanJardine (Nov 24, 2008)

If you have any kind of diabetes, if you are treated with anything other than diet and exercise, you are entitled to free prescriptions. You are also exempt from paying for VAT on things like meters. You should be able to get strips on prescription.

As to how many strips you are allowed each month, that depends on your PCT and GP trusts. DiabetesUK are campaining to allow users as many test strips as they require, not limited by budgets.


----------



## ivygirl (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm beginning to realise how lucky I am having a GP like mine!  I was given a monitor on diagnosis and have no problem getting strips on prescription. I retired last year so would have free prescriptions anyway but I thought anyone, whatever their age have free prescriptions once they are on medication. I also have 3 monthly checkups with the diabetic nurse at my GP clinic.  How often do others have check ups?


----------



## jeanus44 (Nov 24, 2008)

I get a 3 monthly check up too. In fact my surgery are really good when it comes to diabetics. I even get free chiropodist treatment every 3 months now. Its just this thing over the strips that annoys me. How am I supposed to keep a check on my BS when I cant get the strips for free?


----------



## bluebird (Nov 24, 2008)

i had free prescriptions as type 1 and 2 but im lucky enuough to live in wales where all prescriptions are free to everyone.


----------



## bluebird (Nov 24, 2008)

ivygirl said:


> I'm beginning to realise how lucky I am having a GP like mine!  I was given a monitor on diagnosis and have no problem getting strips on prescription. I retired last year so would have free prescriptions anyway but I thought anyone, whatever their age have free prescriptions once they are on medication. I also have 3 monthly checkups with the diabetic nurse at my GP clinic.  How often do others have check ups?



hi ivy..i have 6 monthly check ups at my clinic but my diabetic nurse is on hand whenever i need her..i just have to phone the clinic.when 1st put on insulin she gave me her home phone numver incase i needed her in the night..my care was and still is fantastic.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 25, 2008)

Not all type 2 diabetics get exemptation certificates. They are only issued if you take medication for Diabetes.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi

I think it is so unfair that type 2's dont get free prescriptions. You should have the equipment to test your bloods when necessary, how else are you meant to monitor your diabetes?

Paul I too ended up in hospital, but the diabetic nurse specialist visited me and went through monitors, the lot. I think its bad that you didnt get any advice on this. it seems really hit and miss with initial information, depending on the hospital/region you are in.

If you still feel unwell in a couple of days and your sugars are high, do not hesitate to see your gp. My gp just decided I was type 2 when I am infact a type 1. My gp never tested my blood, they were around 26 for a week before I ended up in hospital. Not trying to scare you, just make sure you get full attention and your diabetes properly sorted soon. I saw two gp's my first week who never did any tests. It was only when I went to see the nurse at the gp's I was taken seriously. You need to find someone there who understands. 

Good luck with it all, a lot to take in I know but you will get sorted.


----------



## stebro (Nov 26, 2008)

jeanus44 said:


> My doctor wont prescribe me with lancets or strips to test my blood. He said they are too expensive. I had to buy my own strips which I bought for ?20 off the net. I cant really afford to keep paying out like this. Does anyone have the same problem?


Yep. I had this discussion with my GP last night. I'm in Staffs and they apparently took the decision six months ago that Type 2 patients do not need to self test. There was also a damaging item published in the Telegraph (i beleive) that staedt that self testing caused depression amongst those doing it. I'm more depressed by NOT knowing, its ridiculous.
I don't think you will get the strips any cheaper than ?20.
I have requested a private consultatin with a a diabetes specialist I have been recommended to by someone in my family who had the same problem. He apparently contacted their surgery post consulation and insisted that they prescribe both strips and lancets. I am also writing directly to the PCT head of Pharmacy and my MP. I suggest that you don't give up on it if you want it. I've worked sinc Jul of 1973, nerev claimed any help off the state ever and have paid tax and NI for over 35 years (probably a total of around ?100,000 over that time) and not the bastards won't let me have a poxy ?20 box of strips and lancets. Don't give up on them, keep trying.


----------



## Raysalaff (Nov 26, 2008)

It all sounds like the Post Code Lottery thing, some you do others if your lucky, me I got my first lot free but it's now wait and see, I must say my GB has been good in this way.
I got a free Monitor from the nurse who told me they get them free of reps and pass them on to patients, I just recently "won" a monitor on line, done a quick survey and bobs your uncle my name was one of the Hundred, but of course you need to get the strips!! I have just bought some strips Ultra whilst here in Turkey the cost ?16 for 50 as we come here for several weeks at a time I though it a good idea to se if they were available. buying the pills out here, Metaforming and (the other I cant spell) a 3 month supply would cost ?14 
________


----------



## stephenT2 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm afraid it must be a post code lottery. I live in Northern Ireland, and my surgery has been just brilliant. I have never been refused anything I've asked for. I get a regular supply of 'strips' and my diabetic nurse has even supplied me with free upgraded monitors as she knows I'm a big gadget fan!

I get my oral mediaction free, and my Byetta pen etc. (previously on insulin, but it didn't work for me)

Northern Ireland assembly has just voted to waive prescription charges for all by 2010, cutting the price dramatically in the interim for 2009.


----------



## jeanus44 (Nov 26, 2008)

stebro said:


> Yep. I had this discussion with my GP last night. I'm in Staffs and they apparently took the decision six months ago that Type 2 patients do not need to self test. There was also a damaging item published in the Telegraph (i beleive) that staedt that self testing caused depression amongst those doing it. I'm more depressed by NOT knowing, its ridiculous.
> I don't think you will get the strips any cheaper than ?20.
> I have requested a private consultatin with a a diabetes specialist I have been recommended to by someone in my family who had the same problem. He apparently contacted their surgery post consulation and insisted that they prescribe both strips and lancets. I am also writing directly to the PCT head of Pharmacy and my MP. I suggest that you don't give up on it if you want it. I've worked sinc Jul of 1973, nerev claimed any help off the state ever and have paid tax and NI for over 35 years (probably a total of around ?100,000 over that time) and not the bastards won't let me have a poxy ?20 box of strips and lancets. Don't give up on them, keep trying.


I know how you feel Steve. I've worked all my life and always paid for prescriptions for about 37 years. OK I've got an exemption certificate for my other medication now but its not getting free strips that really bugs me. Who the hell are these GPs that can mess with peoples lives anyway?


----------



## Bernard (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm with you jeanus44 - I am amazed that you and others should have to pay for ANYTHING connected to a disease we suffer from.
I lived in Essex and am now in Suffolk and have always received everything, including strips, on prescription - I can have 100 strips a month if I wish.
This encouraged me to learn about my body and diabetes - everyone is different. I now know where I am at any moment I wish to check - don't these doctors realise that if a Type 2 patient is "too good" they can get too low and suffer a hypo - easily recognised and treated and planned for IF YOU HAVE BEEN TRAINED.
My initial care was excellent, being supplied with books and frequent talks and check-ups with the specialist diabetic nurse attached to the surgery.
The initial explanation of diabetes was given to me AND MY WIFE - this is essential - it is the partner who needs to know about the disease as much as or more than the patient!
I cannot believe that a doctor can say to someone - "you are Type 2 diabetic" and not immediately arrange for a 30 minute private explanation of what this involves. A newly diagnosed patient is SCARED - and needs individual reassurance, information and medication -freely and willingly given. Doctors who say this cannot be provided should find out how other counties can do it - it isn't rocket science, and they should remember their hippocratic oath and thump the table of any accountant etc who tries to stop them giving this BASIC care.

I thought this was a civilised country!  Rant over!


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm continually amazed by the variation we find in care in the UK.  It really seems to be the luck of the draw.  I buy my strips as, like many, my local area doesn't believe Type 2 need to test and yet I'm responsible for my own well-being.  For me, daily testing works - I can spot trends and review my diet and exercise and make relevant adjustments.  I get warning signs when I'm going hypo so don't find I need to test to confirm that interesting experience.  I tried not testing for several weeks and, guess what, my blood glucose levels crept up and my control wasn't as good.

Annual review is end of next week so I am going armed with the latest NICE guidelines and, if I can find it, the statement from the Minister of Health that says we should be able to test, evidence of my hypos and arguments about safety of activity plus outcomes of my eye hospital appointment, log of results ..... and see whether I can be persuasive!

I found the 1/2 day course provided by the NHS locally rather poor - handouts and talks varied with misinformation.  So thankful to Diabetes UK (loved the store guide) and Diabetes for Dummies for information that I could understand - particularly at first when I was very confused and too tired to take much in.



Vanessa


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 27, 2008)

Well knock me down with a lancet!

I just saw my GP an hour ago and said I found the testing really helpful in my initial stages. He relented and hey presto a prescription! The prescription was of course payment exempt

I was a little insistent and he was concerned at the high levels. Maybe those of you who've had negative responses should go back?


----------



## jeanus44 (Nov 27, 2008)

I've already been back Paul. Several times in fact! They still insist that type 2's dont need to test their blood.


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 27, 2008)

Blimey. It really does seem that you have a lottery with the practice you're at. 

I absolutely could not cope without testing.

One thing though - I see you get 10 lancets / strips with a new monitor. The monitors can be as cheap as ?6. It may be more economical to buy a new monitor each week and carry out a fast and after tea test each day?

Thought about moving to another GP?


----------



## Alter Ego (Nov 27, 2008)

*Cost of strips*

My doc won't prescribe them either, on the ground of expense. I went to the chemist (Lloyd's Pharmacy) and they quoted me ?35 --- for TEN!  I then had a look on ebay and bought 50 for ?20, this included a meter - and inside the meter box were another 10, so I paid ?20 for 60 instead of ?210 it would have cost from Lloyd's. Incidentally, I wrote to Lloyd's head office and was simply told that the price was correct. Someone is making an awful lot of money at our expense!


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 27, 2008)

That's a great price, but you're still having to pay for lancets too.

Isn't it disgraceful? As I was waiting at the chemist for my prescription, an addict came in for his methodone (he wasn't at all quiet about it) smoking a huge spliff. From the look of this bloke (and how stoned he was around 3.30pm) he didn't work. His stuff was entirely free.

Where's the justice in this nonsense? Inject yourself with illegal substances and you get a hand out, or be unlucky enough to contract diabetes and in some post codes / with some grumpy GP's you pay for medication - even though, by law, you're medically exempt and by the sounds of most on here have paid their way through NI contributions. 

What a shocking disgrace.


----------



## scotstigress (Nov 27, 2008)

i live in scotland and have had no problems getting anthying on prescription, even before type 1 diagnosis, postcode lottery indeed. how can they justify not giving a monitor to a type 2 you are supposed to be an intrigal part of the "diabetic care team".


----------



## jeanus44 (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought my strips on the net. 51 for ?20. I think the lancets were ?20 for 200 the last time I bought them. I live in the countryside Paul so we dont get chance to change our GPs


----------



## sugarsugar (Nov 27, 2008)

I had a problem getting test strips (doc complained to me that diabetics over-using test strips waste lots of NHS money). I pointed out that the only way I have been able to maintain good control is by regular testing, and if i do not maintain good control I will cost the NHS a vast amount more than a few packs of test strips. I reminded them of the complications involving eyesight, kidneys, heart etc etc, and the amount this would cost the NHS to put right. Prevention is better (and more cost effective) than cure. It's a shame that I had to prove my right to health based on cost, but it worked and i haven't had a problem getting test strips since. ^_^


----------



## stute (Nov 29, 2008)

I have no problem with test strips and lancets. I need them as i drive up to  7.5 ton vans. No testing, no licence, no job, simple as. Need them.


----------



## lynwill53 (Nov 29, 2008)

I was diagnosed type 2 just 12 days ago (still trying to get my head around it!). A mind-boggling shock, as you will all know.

The same day I was given a test monitor with lancets and strips, (plus heaps and heaps of advice literature-still wading through that!), plus a prescription for more lancets and strips. I was told that ALL my prescriptions would be free from then onwards.

I went a bit crazy with the blood testing at first, doing another one if it was extra high in the hope that it was an error (it never was) So I have had to put in a prescription request already. Fingers crossed there will not be any problem.

I've managed to get the levels down a little bit (from 15/16s with peaks over 18) to 13/14s and hardly any high spikes, and now limit myself to 3 or 4 tests a day. A long way to go I know, but a step in the right direction and I'm pretty chuffed with myself seeing as I am (not WAS yet!) a serious chocoholic!


----------



## alan_s (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi all.  

I too have only just been diagnosed with type 2.  My local surgery has a dedicated diabetes nurse, who has just given me a monitoring machine.

I got a box of 200 lancets and 50 strips on prescription, for which I had to pay two charges - thought that was a lot until I saw the price some of you guys are paying!!  

Currently I only have to check once a day, as my condition is not too bad.  I didn't think I was particularly unhealthy before, but its amazing what a difference the slight change in diet has made.

-Alan


----------



## kojack (Nov 29, 2008)

Not easy Lynwill. I assume, perhaps incorrectly, that you are controlling with diet and exercise.
If that is the case your chocs, as with anything based on refined sugar, will give you a rapid bg raise followed possibly by an insulin rush. This would show up on your peaks and troughs.
Look forward to hearing soon that you are more stable.


----------



## jeanus44 (Nov 29, 2008)

alan_s said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I too have only just been diagnosed with type 2.  My local surgery has a dedicated diabetes nurse, who has just given me a monitoring machine.
> 
> ...


You probably had to pay the ?7.10 perscription for yours. I wouldnt mind paying that but they will not supply me them at all. It makes having an exemption certifiacate a BIG joke!


----------



## alan_s (Nov 29, 2008)

jeanus44 said:


> You probably had to pay the ?7.10 perscription for yours. I wouldnt mind paying that but they will not supply me them at all. It makes having an exemption certifiacate a BIG joke!



Yep, well 2 x 7.10 as there were 2 items!  I don't understand how it can vary from area to area, surely we have a *national* health service!!

Alan


----------



## Vegman1441 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi,
Type two also get exemption cards but dont get enough test strips and have to pay for the extras.
The DVLA say you must test before you drive, maybe they should talk to our doctors.


----------



## Chr1st0pher (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi  I am type 2 and live in Lincolnshire.  On diagnosis about 2 yrs ago, my nurse registered me as a diabetic and I received my exemption card within a week.

The nurse told me that diabetes, whichever type qualified.  After all we still have to register with DVLA, undergo retinopathy etc, it is only the type of treatment that differs and remember that many type 2 sufferers are on insulin!


----------



## VBH (Nov 30, 2008)

Diet controlled T2s do not qualify for free prescriptions.  If you are on any medication specifically for diabetes (i.e. not including BP meds, weight loss meds etc) then you are eligible for free prescriptions.

Getting test strips prescribed is a different matter though, especially after the recent clampdown by PCT accountants.  Rather than having the short term costs of test strips, they appear to be more comfortable with the cost of dialysis in the future.


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Nov 30, 2008)

I've said this on another post but I'm going to say it again as it needs publicising. I used to be a practice nurse so I know this is why there are problems getting strips from some GPs and not others.
basically GPs work on a system where they get paid for providing services so each diabetes check, flu jab, asthma check etc is worth so much money. This money gets paid to the practice so they can improve services (e.g. hire more nurses to do more clinics, training etc.)

GPs are also allowed to pick targets to improve on-waiting times for appts etc. One of these so called improvement targets relates to test strips. Basically test strips are expensive and GPs can now recieve extra payments for cutting down on the number percribed to save the PCT money. 

NICE guidelines on blood testing in type 1 is very clear-its a neccesity. However they are a bit more fluffy when it comes to type 2s saying that its beneficial to some but a source of stress for others.

The fluffy guidence from NICE combined with promise of more money for restricitng test strips has led some GPs to the opinion that Type 2s (esp those on diet and/or metformin) don't need to test (i think this is because of the perception that if you aren't on insulin you wont make alterations to your meds so therefore whats the point in testing-this isnt my perception by the way!) and typical short sighted PCTs/GPs dont value that ok test strips cost but they can make people feel in control, lead to better glucose control and reduce the long term cost of complications. Incidentally this is why some T1s have difficulty getting sufficient strips too.

I'm all for the appropriate use of strips on an individual basis (and there are a few people that do overuse-know of someone on diet alone that tested every 1/2 hour at one point through sheer panic- and need some education) but think this kind of policy of restricting availabilty of strips regardless of individual circumstances to save a few short term bucks needs to be publicised as its frankly disgraceful.

Sorry for the essay!


----------



## jeanus44 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would be willing to pay prescription charges for my strips but at ?20 a time its ridiculous. I dont earn a lot of money and no way can I afford those all the time. An exemption certificate should mean what it says!


----------



## VBH (Nov 30, 2008)

Well said Sunflower. Good summary.

There is another fly in the ointment as well of course.  Two of the most recent studies into BG testing including the Farmer one almost seem to have been set up in order to justify restricting test strips.

They missed the fairly basic principle that the results of testing need to be used.  The conclusions they reached were that testing for T2s is pointless.  Its not until you read into them further that you realise the conclusions should have been Testing for T2s FOR NO REASON is pointless.  In both studies, the patients were forbidden from changing diet and lifestyle relying only on changes to prescribed meds.

Which raises the question of why they were testing in the first place.

If the results of testing are used to change diet and exercise regimes then this is very effective in DM management.

However, these studies demonstrated that if you give people the standard diet sheet and use BG testing to encourage adherence to this diet, then people have no significant improvement in A1c, see that there's no improvement and get depressed.

In responses to these studies on the BMJ site, one posted nominated the depression-related study for a "no ....  sherlock" award.

Actually these studies give more of an indication that the standard dietary approach does nothing to help BG control.  Could that possibly be true?  Well lets see.....we've all heard it....

"Sorry, you have diabetes.  BG gets raised by carbohydrates.  Now go away and eat 30-50% starchy carbs with every meal"

er.....what?


----------



## lynwill53 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vegman1441 said:


> Hi,
> Type two also get exemption cards but dont get enough test strips and have to pay for the extras.
> The DVLA say you must test before you drive, maybe they should talk to our doctors.



I filled in the application form for exemption the day I was diagnosed, and received the card in just over a week. I already had a pre-payment card but had I not I could have signed the prescriptions on the back to say I was exempt and not had to pay. If you've stated that fraudulently they'll soon be on your case!!!

Not sure if you can claim money back which you've paid when you didn't need to..........

I looked on the DVLA website and they say you only have to inform them if you are taking insulin and at risk of going hypo. I don't think I have that problem yet with BS levels averaging about 14!  (only diagnosed T2 13 days ago)


----------



## goslow (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,
As I'm a T2 on diet/exercise only but over 60 I dont have to pay for strips but my GP has said that testing has to be for a purpose. Been able to get stips up to now but I'll just ask how do you think I got a HBa1c of 6.2  without testing and lowish carbing if he stops me getting them.

However did some research into cost and whilst over the counter strips are about ?25 they only cost the NHS ?14.99 or thereabouts. This is from the NHS online drug tariff and strips are listed under Chemical Reagents.

I use an Abbott freestyle lite, which I got for nothing, and I have been told that if you phone Abbott on 0500 467 466 they will supply test strips at ?14.99.

Hope this helps somebody. Best of luck


----------

